# I Made a Video



## kludge77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Confessions of a Wood Hoarder. I wonder, am I the only one?!

Confessions of a Wood Hoarder - YouTube


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, that was eye opening....need anything from my sawmill?



Scott (you should come get a truckload) B


----------



## southernclay (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah man, hoarding is right, I just try to keep the wife out of the basement. It's a wonderful sickness

2:36 Send it to me, I'll make a mill out of it in a few years:biggrin:


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 25, 2014)

My shop is so full of raw logs, I hardly have room to turn pens.:frown::befuddled:


----------



## triw51 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi my name is William and I hoard wood...........................


----------



## kludge77 (Apr 25, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> My shop is so full of raw logs, I hardly have room to turn pens.:frown::befuddled:



I'm so with you. I have 7 pear rounds in my garage that I promise myself will become beautiful bowls someday... :biggrin:


----------



## W.Y. (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice video .
I enjoyed it .


----------



## plantman (Apr 25, 2014)

No your not alone !! I would collect woods with beautiful grains, bring it home, and have no idea what I was going to use it for. I am a great follower of James Krenof and his idea of letting the wood speak to you. You know, in thirty years, some of that wood has never even whispered to me. It got to a point where I would just finish one side of it and set it on the shelf to look at it every now and then. My storage area has racks that hold lumber in lengths up to 20 feet, my shop has shelves that hold shorter lengths and cut offs, there is a short cutoff box next to my table saw for anything 2 feet or less. Next to my band saw is a cabinet that holds anything that is big enough to be made into pen blankes. Under one work bench is a plastic bin for holding any blank cutoffs that could be used someday. Finaly, there is a true "going in the garbage" box. This usualy contains used sandpaper, cardboard, paper towels, burnt out light bulbs, and, yes, the rare piece of wood that can no longer be held safely to make anything. I don't consider myself to be a hoarder, just a conservator of nature so to speak!!    Jim  S


----------



## kludge77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Jim-

That's practically poetry! I'm glad to know that more of us have the sickness!


----------



## randyrls (Apr 25, 2014)

You are not the only one according to my wife.  She is always telling me "Don't bring anymore wood home!"


----------



## plantman (Apr 25, 2014)

kludge77 said:


> Jim-
> 
> That's practically poetry! I'm glad to know that more of us have the sickness!



Peter; I have a confession to make !! I forgot about the pile of logs outside of the a shop from trees that have fallen on my property, and I just had to save a few pieces.  Sorry, I'm BAD.   Jim  S


----------



## mark james (Apr 25, 2014)

GREAT VIDEO!!  

You are very SICK!  There is help...  I know, *I am afflicted also!*

I Related to your points - enjoy, use up that nice wood.

Thanks for sharing your pain!


----------



## Tom T (Apr 25, 2014)

Please do not tell me about the 12 step program.  I do not want to hear it.  I do not have a problem.


----------



## ossaguy (Apr 25, 2014)

I really enjoyed watching your video.

I can relate to a lot of that.I just love looking at all the grain and figuring in wood.

Thanks for posting it!



Steve


----------



## jaygeedubya (Apr 27, 2014)

My wife sews and quilts and for years, I have lamented (read as "moaned and complained") about the big room full of fabric - she is always buying  "finds" that she will use for something some day.  Since I got heavily into turning and pens, I complain no more (and don't let her into the garage to see my growing stash).


jamie


----------



## kludge77 (Apr 27, 2014)

jaygeedubya said:


> My wife sews and quilts and for years, I have lamented (read as "moaned and complained") about the big room full of fabric - she is always buying  "finds" that she will use for something some day.  Since I got heavily into turning and pens, I complain no more (and don't let her into the garage to see my growing stash).
> 
> 
> jamie



I'm with you! My wife is a scrapbooker and has an entire bookshelf full of different paper. We pretend the others obsession is perfectly normal to avoid having to cull our own supplies...


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lets start a hording club.............:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## ohiococonut (Apr 28, 2014)

Wood hoarding has become an obsession of mine since I started pen turning, it got me interested in CNC wood routing. 
Now I have two cnc machines and I buy planks & boards of exotic wood for my carvings/engravings and furniture making. I have totes of scrap pieces that I will "someday" cut into pen blanks. I hate to even throw away the smallest piece if it can be used for a segment in a pen.
The problem is, some of the planks I buy just stand there looking beautiful. I just run my hands over them and admire them without the slightest concern of doing anything with it. They will probably remain standing in my shop and be left for someone else to deal with. One of my most cherished pieces is waterfall bubinga that measures 3/4"x18"x 83". It's not the largest or most expensive but certainly the most beautiful piece to look at in my eyes. 
My wife is no help either. She always goes with me to the store and always finds an exceptional board or two and says "you can make something out of it"  At least I try to have some idea in my head what I want or at least what I can do with it. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!
What's even crazier is I don't create anything to sell, I do it just because I enjoy it and don't anyone try to stop me :biggrin:


----------



## BSea (Apr 28, 2014)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> Lets start a hording club.............:bananen_smilies046:


Great idea.  Let's call it IAP! :biggrin:

I think most of us have our stashes of wood that we'll _*"GET TO"*_ someday.


----------



## raar25 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry I cant relate.  I have one rack for bowl wood and one set of hanging pockets for pen blanks and wont bring anymore wood into the shop until I start using what I have.  But good luck there is therapy out there for people who have conditions like this.


----------



## rblakemore (Apr 30, 2014)

Confessions of us all; 
but, my wife is a quilter and she has more wood than me!  And, she turns pens and bowls and wants to collect wood!!


----------

